# Please read before posting



## berickson

Please note that his forum is to be used for _discussing_ jobs and health care employment rather than _posting_ or _soliciting_ jobs. (Please refer to the Job Center main page to search for or post an opening.) Posts in this forum should relate to topics such as  preparing a resume, interviewing tips and career advancement. 

Posts deemed off-topic will be deleted.


----------

